# lots of pistals why



## skullcandy (Feb 15, 2013)

I had foer plants one is dryed three are still hanging in the tent the one dryed is a plant that I took down after it having small little bitty buds after 11 weeks in a flower, the buds on it are strange there are more pistals than bud I think when I put a light behind the dryed bud I can see from one side to the other,a 1 inch bud becomes a half inch bud when the light is put behind it a half inch bud with lots of pistals everywhere making it look like a nice bud I got 11 grams out of that one plant the other plants have more than twice as much bud on them I just wonder if these small ones are worth keeping when I stuffed them into my little jar it now looks like shake with a lot of red and brownish sticks or pistals in it . why has this happened and would you use weed like it also how can I prevent this from happening again


----------



## Growdude (Feb 15, 2013)

It sounds like whats called a "loose bud" its a lack of bud density.
Mostly caused from a lack of light or other environmental issues.

Need to see them to be sure

If it gets you high its worth keeping, generally loose buds are not as potent IMO.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 15, 2013)

I would make hash out of her -- get the essence of the plant, and get high 

Peace

Loose buds sux -- I had a veneno that I dried too fast and ended up with fairly loose buds -- most of my buds tighten up considerably when cured -- these didn't -- but the hash is excellent 

Peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2013)

I always use small or loose buds to make hash or oil for rubbing on sore muscles.


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 16, 2013)

thats what I was thinking that there undeveloped it was only one out of four plants that did this all were under the same two lights which is why I belive it was a sick plant cause the other buds look fine I will post a pic of them when they cure


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 17, 2013)

It sounds like a genetic malfunction in that particular plant. That happens from time to time. I would hash it 

I have found recently that if I take all my trim and popcorn buds and make "dry ice hash" and then eat the hash rather than smoking it, I get a great, pain reliever, body stone.


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 17, 2013)

HP how do I go about making hash from thes loose ones and I got about 11 grams do ya think thats enough for hash


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 17, 2013)

There's a couple ways to make hash. You can litteraly get a hash making machine. They call it a pollinator. Or you can buy bubble-bags and make "ice-water hash", pretty easy to do. Or there is my favorite, "dry ice hash". If you can get dry ice, the hash you get is a lot more than (I can get) from ice water hash, and probably more than the pollinator but i"m not sure.

11 grams of bud and trim isn't much. I would save it by thoroughly drying it and then putting it in an air tight container. Just let it add up each time you harvest, just keep all of the trimmings (accept for the big fan leaves) and when you have several ounces of trim, then you can make up a real good haul of hash. I usually have about 3-5oz of trim and popcorn buds and that gets me about 30grams of tasty hash  If you want to know my method and the particulars just ask


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 19, 2013)

sounds good HP I went ahead and used it in the vapo since my other bud is not fully cured yet, but I will keep that in mind for this next coming grow and i'll save the trim instead of tossing it in the trash. I tossed four plants of trim


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah my bro and I both used to toss the trim until I learned about the hash making. I suspect there are more than a few people here who wish they had all of the trim back that they tossed over the years :doh:


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 20, 2013)

heck yeah I learn to use it


----------

